# led off road lights installed



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Originally intended to mount these on my truck but they looked better on the car.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hard to see the actual lights. They're really bright I see. Have a daylight pic of lights? Did you mount them behind the grill? I have some lights to install too. Just too cold outside. 

Nice mod!


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Not the best pic but yes I did mount them behind the grill


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Not the best pic but yes I did mount them behind the grill
> View attachment 136122


Price? Where'd ya buy em' from? Part #? Was the installation easy?


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

.Cody said:


> Price? Where'd ya buy em' from? Part #? Was the installation easy?


 I got the lights on Amazon they aren't rigid or anything but they get the job done. Amazon.com: 36w LED Spot Work Light: Automotive 
for a 30 dollar light they do a pretty good job.

The install wasn't to bad the worst part was trying to drill the mounting holes in the bottom of the steel bumper. It would've been a lot easier if I took the bumper off but I didn't have the time to do that. The rest of the install wasn't to bad it took me about 2 hours from start to finish.


----------

